# A walk in winter wonderland



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

The minute I saw this I knew it had to be Syracuse!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! Just gorgeous! :happy:


----------

